# Well i have my roaches...



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

And i was nearly sick, they are AWFUL yuck yuck yuck yuck yuck.
I honestly dont know if i will be able to keep and or breed these...

Yuck!!!


Thank you mzscot though! lol​


----------



## sarah1207 (Dec 17, 2007)

oh dont say that lol im awaiting some, and if they are that bad i wont be able to either,

are they really that bad lol


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

Roaches Rule! I think they are a brilliant feeder and very interesting little creatures too


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

sarah1207 said:


> oh dont say that lol im awaiting some, and if they are that bad i wont be able to either,
> 
> are they really that bad lol






Crownan said:


> Roaches Rule! I think they are a brilliant feeder and very interesting little creatures too



seriously i was gagging, they are revolting, sick sick sick. i dislike crickets, but these... they go over the line of sick, yuck yuck yuck yuck yuck, the noise, the look, they are evillllllllllllllll lol


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

Best time is going in the rep room at night and flicking the light on. Thats when they all scuttle into hiding


----------



## sarah1207 (Dec 17, 2007)

oh noo i think i might change my mind then lol


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Crownan said:


> Best time is going in the rep room at night and flicking the light on. Thats when they all scuttle into hiding


oh thats sick, yuck yuck yuck yuck yuck



sarah1207 said:


> oh noo i think i might change my mind then lol


lol, go for it, im a big baby!


----------



## sarah1207 (Dec 17, 2007)

i can only just cope with crickets


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

lol, maybe not for you then, see how it goes..
i know i bloomign hate them!


sarah1207 said:


> i can only just cope with crickets


----------



## sarah1207 (Dec 17, 2007)

well ill soon find out when they arrive lol, if not i wont be breading them ill just let beardies eat them all untill they are gone lol


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

lol, and... tehy are HUGEEEE no way im sure a beardie coudl eat it.. they are HUGE, and what worries me the most, is... people have them as pets?!



sarah1207 said:


> well ill soon find out when they arrive lol, if not i wont be breading them ill just let beardies eat them all untill they are gone lol


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

What type did you get?

My Beaardie absolutely goes mad for em, bigger the better


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

lol dubia (sp)
horrible!



Crownan said:


> What type did you get?
> 
> My Beaardie absolutely goes mad for em, bigger the better


----------



## Herp_boi (May 12, 2008)

you should try getting lobsters. Fast and they can climb! : victory:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

so glad i didnt very very nearly did


Herp_boi said:


> you should try getting lobsters. Fast and they can climb! : victory:


----------



## Herp_boi (May 12, 2008)

:whistling2:I actually like them! I hold them now and then :lol2: sad me!:2thumb:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

o m g


Herp_boi said:


> :whistling2:I actually like them! I hold them now and then :lol2: sad me!:2thumb:


----------



## Herp_boi (May 12, 2008)

:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

awww they are sweet... 
i have a huge colany of 3 :blush: plus about 30 babys :Na_Na_Na_Na:
if you ever change your mind about them freaky let me know i will buy them off you


----------



## Johelian (Nov 25, 2006)

I think the dubias are really pretty and probably the nicest looking roach...but I cant bring myself to touch one of them yet, they are too quick, spiky and weird with their long legs. I grab them with tongs!


----------



## sarah1207 (Dec 17, 2007)

omg mine have just come, ewwwwwwwwwwwww they are horrid, making my skin crawl, oh i cant cope, beardies like them anyway, i hope i dont drop any i will have to stand on it i think , i wont be touching any of them , omg how an i gonna be able to cope lol


----------



## Rico (Jan 5, 2007)

I realy like dubias I find them much easier to handle than crickets. Ive also got a very small colony of what I believe to be Blaberus Fusca and Blaberus Cranifer hybrid which are a little less pleasant than the dubias they grow very slowly too so Ive been feeding them off to my Cranwelli to get rid of them.


----------



## sarah1207 (Dec 17, 2007)

how u can call these creepy things cute,


----------

